# Mounted Games Pictures!



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

So I was browsing the web and I found these photos of me from our Zone mounted games last year! I was on a pony I had on free lease, Buddy, a little roan brumby. He was a little turd, I had to pick everything up flat out or he would turn around and try to bite my head!














































Our team, the Belconnen Devils:










And I also found these of a pony I sued to own, Spot! he was there with the girl I sold him to. Unfortunately he went blind not long after this, and died recently :[ Poor spot, he had been abused and when got him used to full body shake if you even raised your voice. He ended up so friendly!



















Aw, memories!!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

): I cant see the pictures


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh really? Thats weird, I can see them fine...


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

How, cute. He looks like he is thinking about biting you in that first picture. What a stinker.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

He sure was! He was worst at it in that race, hi-lo. It was good though, made me improve lots cause I had to do everything super fast! I kinda miss the little ******. He's back with his mum and she hasn't found anyone else to free lease him, so he's not doing anything.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Great pics!!! I love mounted games, lots of fun!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I can't see the pictures either. IE has them as little red x's and Firefox just doesn't show them????


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I cant see them either =\


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't see them


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, i'll save them to my computer and attatch them for those who cant see them. They are hosted on picasa, not sure why they won't work for some people.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, hopefully this works!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

aww that looks like fun


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That looks like so much fun!!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ha ha yep! I love games for that very reason!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice pictures! Looks like a lot of fun


----------

